# Manual Shift Knobs - Interchangeable?



## CCISFORME (Feb 17, 2012)

The knob on the manual shifter of the Turbo & TDI models is just a tad more embellished than that on the 2.5L. Are they interchangeable? Looking to get the Fender 2.5L, but want the nicer-looking shifter knob from the Turbo & TDI!


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Yes they are interchangeable.

posted by Tapatalk


----------



## mumu (Dec 13, 2012)

yes
I already did
it's the same as GTI, pull the boot up you can see the shaft then.
the shaft looks like this, has no thread. The one I used is fixed by set screw.
when you pull the boot up, you can see a foam.








get the foam out of your way, you get this.


----------



## Chillout (Apr 29, 2009)

which did you put on there? I'd love to have a 8-ball one


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Chillout said:


> which did you put on there? I'd love to have a 8-ball one


A piece of advice if you do an eight ball, make sure if you drop your car off to be cleaned, worked in, or anywhere that isn't the dealership that you explain where reverse is. Most people who have never driven a manual vw won't realize where it is. They will grind the crap out of your gears before they figure it out.

posted by Tapatalk


----------



## CCISFORME (Feb 17, 2012)

mumu said:


> yes
> I already did
> it's the same as GTI, pull the boot up you can see the shaft then.
> the shaft looks like this, has no thread. The one I used is fixed by set screw.
> ...


That looks a bit more involved than I imagined.  I just figured the tip/knob part would just twist off or something, without having to dis-assemble the thing!


----------



## mumu (Dec 13, 2012)

Here comes the pic. I put a weighted knob, without cutting the shaft, i got almost 1" lower than stock knob.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Wouldn't it be great if someone could design a metal plate with finger-cut-outs? Saw it on
an Audi R8 and it was really something I'd love to have. Hmmm ! Wonder if the one in the
R8 would fit in the Turbo Beetle?


----------



## mumu (Dec 13, 2012)

ridgemanron said:


> Wouldn't it be great if someone could design a metal plate with finger-cut-outs? Saw it on
> an Audi R8 and it was really something I'd love to have. Hmmm ! Wonder if the one in the
> R8 would fit in the Turbo Beetle?


I actually thought about it too, and I have seen some TT has it made. But, in beetle, the spring is sticking out too long.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

mumu said:


> I actually thought about it too, and I have seen some TT has it made. But, in beetle, the spring is sticking out too long.


Went back into ebaymotors and noticed that the R8's plate had Reverse to the left and 'down',
not 'up' like ours.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

mumu said:


> Here comes the pic. I put a weighted knob, without cutting the shaft, i got almost 1" lower than stock knob.


I'd like to fit a plain, round, chrome gear knob. Any fitment details I would need to know
would be appreciated? Have seen one I liked that is 2.25" X 1.5" - Fits Thread Size M10 X 1.5
but don't know if it would fit?


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

ridgemanron said:


> I'd like to fit a plain, round, chrome gear knob. Any fitment details I would need to know
> would be appreciated? Have seen one I liked that is 2.25" X 1.5" - Fits Thread Size M10 X 1.5
> but don't know if it would fit?


It looks like I'm going to need one that doesn't spin on, but requires opening of set-screws
that hold the knob to the stalk. Am assuming that there must be an adaptor kit that then
allows you to find the proper insert to securely attach the knob.


----------



## Obnoxiousblue (Oct 31, 2006)

Im guessing since it is the nicer knob on the turbo and TDI models, that there is no factory, nicer knob for the 2.5 with the 5 speed pattern?


----------



## VRACERW (May 25, 2005)

mumu said:


> yes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dscot8r!2 (Dec 18, 2012)

mumu said:


>


Your dog looks very into it. :thumbup:


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

VRACERW said:


> mumu said:
> 
> 
> > yes
> ...


----------



## Obnoxiousblue (Oct 31, 2006)

Does anyone have a pic of the turbo shift knob? I want something that looks stock, but maybe a bit more dressed than the plastic one on the 2.5
Also, is the pattern insert the same shape? As in, if I remove the insert from my 5 speed, will it fit in the knob from a 6 speed?


----------



## VRACERW (May 25, 2005)

so upon further investigation the knob and the boot can be separated. there is a ring of plastic on the knob "shaft" that can be pryed open to slide off the knob. the metal ring needs to be off for this to come off. the whole assembly consist of the knob, leather boot(attached to the base plastic ring), metal retainer ring to hold it to the shaft and a plastic ring that holds the leather to the knob.
since taking everything apart I don't mind telling you that it is a pita to get the leather boot to line up with the ring that holds it to the knob. im still working up the [email protected] to cut the boot from the lower plastic ring so I can glue my momo boot to it.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

VRACERW said:


> so upon further investigation the knob and the boot can be separated. there is a ring of plastic on the knob "shaft" that can be pryed open to slide off the knob. the metal ring needs to be off for this to come off. the whole assembly consist of the knob, leather boot(attached to the base plastic ring), metal retainer ring to hold it to the shaft and a plastic ring that holds the leather to the knob.
> since taking everything apart I don't mind telling you that it is a pita to get the leather boot to line up with the ring that holds it to the knob. im still working up the [email protected] to cut the boot from the lower plastic ring so I can glue my momo boot to it.


Just do it


----------



## TypeSH (Jul 11, 2013)

ridgemanron said:


> Went back into ebaymotors and noticed that the R8's plate had Reverse to the left and 'down',
> not 'up' like ours.


I had noticed that too. It's because, unlike every other Audi or VW manual transmission, the R8's was designed by Lamborghini.


----------



## TypeSH (Jul 11, 2013)

I'm still debating whether to change out just the knob or get the R-Line short shifter kit first...


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Get the diesel geek short shifter, its worth it


----------



## VRACERW (May 25, 2005)

i finally came to a middle of the road decision on my shifter. i replaced the knob with my momo one and used the stock boot. i had to ziptie the boot to the base of the knob and it came out looking pretty good. when i get home later today i'll snap some pics and post them up.


----------



## VRACERW (May 25, 2005)

here are the pics-- don't mind the dust


----------



## TypeSH (Jul 11, 2013)

drtechy said:


> Get the diesel geek short shifter, its worth it


Good idea, i'll check it out. Any specific sites you recommend buying it from?


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

TypeSH said:


> Good idea, i'll check it out. Any specific sites you recommend buying it from?


Straight from the source is best http://www.dieselgeek.com/


----------



## TypeSH (Jul 11, 2013)

drtechy said:


> Straight from the source is best http://www.dieselgeek.com/


Good point. Thanks man!


----------

